# Autocollant Mac !



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous !

Je me demandais tout à l'heure pendant que je travaillais (c'est vous dire si j'étais concentré):

Vous savez les autocollant pomme que l'on reçoit avec son mac !

Qu'en avez vous fait ??

Vous les avez collé ou ??

Moi je sais pas ou les coller......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Allez. Celui-là, sauf erreur, il n'existe pas encore. Alors on lui prête longue vie juste pour essayer.


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je me demandais tout à l'heure pendant que je travaillais (c'est vous dire si j'étais concentré):
> 
> ...



bonne question !!
ça m'intéresse de connaitre les réponses.

pour ma part, j'ai conservé le mien dans la boîte du mode d'emploi du mbp.
j'hésite à le coller sur le laptop, ça fait pas très joli...:hein: :hein:


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez. Celui-là, sauf erreur, il n'existe pas encore. Alors on lui prête longue vie juste pour essayer.



Quelle mansuétude.


----------



## iDiot (27 Avril 2006)

Sur mes fesses, y en avait 2 ça tombait bien  


Elles sont encore plus sekesy maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Pour info, un site, que la descence, le corps médical et l'eczéma que me provoquent leurs tenanciers m'interdisent de citer ici, avait, fut un temps, proposé une sorte de mini concours qui consistait à prendre l'autocollant en question en photo dans des situations insolites... je vois bien évidemment arriver à grand pas la photo du vît de PATOCH encollé-pommé ou le ptit jésus du purfils endimanché à la pectine, mais en dehors de ces considérations somme toutes amusantes  bien que pour certaines hors-charte, l'idée pourrait être intéressante...

A voir donc.


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> A voir donc.




j'en ai bien 150 en stock !

on attaque ? 

sinon, une sorte de performance... on se retrouve tous à un endroit, style pont, transformateur electrique, vieille porte rouillée, et on le colles tous pour la photo :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

On peut se faire le viaduc de Millaut mais bon pour le bloquer....
va falloir être beaucoup


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> On peut se faire le viaduc de Millaut mais bon pour le bloquer....
> va falloir être beaucoup



un peu loin Millau !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

Pas de clermont ferrand


----------



## bichon (27 Avril 2006)

Moi je les ai collé sur 2 PC's à des collègues de boulots


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

bichon a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les ai collé sur 2 PC's à des collègues de boulots



et on croit qu'ils ont des mac ?


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

bichon a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les ai collé sur 2 PC's à des collègues de boulots



idem, collé sur un écran pc car l'écran de mon powermac G3 m'avait laché ....


----------



## Molambozor (27 Avril 2006)

Paf, collé sur le frigidaire.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

J'en ai placé 2 sur une partie de la fente arrière de mon ImaG5 pour réduire le bruit du ventilateur


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

Ah bon je croyais que grace o ventilo l'ordi n'explosait pas !!
Si tu bouches les sorties d'air ca va cramer


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon je croyais que grace o ventilo l'ordi n'explosait pas !!
> Si tu bouches les sorties d'air ca va cramer


Nan ... sur une partie de la fente pas toute!!!!! .... 1 an maintenant et rien .. pas un poil de grillé


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

C'est normal il fait aps trop chaud en Belgique !!!!!


VIVE LES BELGES      

désolé pour ceux qui sont pas belges


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal il fait aps trop chaud en Belgique !!!!!
> 
> 
> VIVE LES BELGES
> ...


Yes .... c'est les plus beaux en tout cas


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

Je sais je sais , dans quelques années je retournerai peut etre dans mon plat pays....


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Yes .... c'est les plus beaux en tout cas



que seraient les blagues sans les belges...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

ben des blagues pas drôle.....

quelle question.....

NOUS SOMMES les rois de la blagues...


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> que seraient les blagues sans les belges...


Un naufragé belge vit depuis quatre ans sur une île déserte, à moitié affamé .. 
Un jour, enfin, il réussit à construire un radeau et à gagner une autre île où vit une superbe femme. 
Celle-ci rassemble ses meilleurs provisions et lui confectionne un plantureux repas
A la fin du repas elle lui murmure d'une voix langoureuse: 
- Et maintenant, je vais vous offrir ce qui a dû tant vous manquer depuis des années ! 
- Pas vrai, dit le Belge, vous avez des frites?

Un belge dit à sa femme que les sous-vêtements noirs l'excitaient. 
Et depuis trois mois, elle ne lave plus ses culottes.

Pourquoi le sexe des Belges a-t-il la forme d'une frite?  
Parce qu'ils baisent comme des patates.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Bon. J'y ai cru, mais en fait c'était une mauvaise idée. utopie, quand tu nous tiens... 

J'vous l'vire avant que vous ne vous y attachiez, ça évitera les manifs devant les bureaux des admins...


----------

